# M3 Review from the Camera Store



## distant.star (Oct 25, 2015)

.
The camera store reviews the M3...

https://youtu.be/6a8wmQk1egw


----------



## Aglet (Oct 27, 2015)

saw that.
summary:
_you might love it cuz it feels good in your hand but it really lags behind everything else_
I might try one out, just to see what kind of hand-feel it has. Doubt I'd buy one, my EM10 has more glass and better performance for how i use it


----------



## Ivan Muller (Nov 19, 2015)

In my neck of the woods its the most inexpensive mirrorless one can buy by quite a margin....


----------

